# Bestimmte Ordner per Batch oder VBScript löschen



## Bombastic1982 (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leutz,


wie kann ich in einem Verzeichnis, Ordner mit mehr als 8 Buchstaben (Name des Ordners) löschen, so dass der Ordner samt Inhalt gelöscht wird.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## hotschen (1. Februar 2005)

Für Batchdatei: rd 'Ordner' /s


----------



## generador (1. Februar 2005)

Ich denke er wollte wissen welchen Ordernamen er eingeben muss

z.B. über 8 Zeichen "Dokumente und Einstellungen"
z.B. weniger als 8 Zeichen "Dokume~1"

Das Zeichen nennt sich "Tilde" und du bekommst es mit drücken der "Alt-Gr + *"
Sitz bei mir neben der "Enter" Taste wo auch das "Plus" ist


----------

